# Bii rattery



## grneagle (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone hear of Bii Rattery?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Google.

http://biirattery.com/

Not registered with NARR (North American Rat Registry) 

Not a pedigree in sight.  I don't like that. Go to a lot of known good breeders sites and you will see ped's.

Here's one page to give you an idea
http://www.dazzlemerats.com/hope.html


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

I've dealt with this girl before and was not impressed at all. She never answered any of my questions, was not informative, did not speak English and used a translator (not that I'm against that, but it made communication very difficult), and was just plain rude in some aspects. Apparently you have to show your rats in AFRMA (even if you just want pets) and suck up to her in order to get anything. The lack of pedigrees was also a big red flag to me. She never sent me any pedigrees on the rats she had available because I never adopt a rat without seeing the pedigree first. Like I said, not impressed with her at all.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

deercreekrattery said:


> did not speak English and used a translator (not that I'm against that, but it made communication very difficult)



Wow...if this person lives in the US(and ENGLISH speaking country), and wants to run a small business, the LEAST she could do is learn to speak the general language.


That is just one of my pet peeves, go right ahead and come to the US, just learn some friggin English...>_<


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Vixie said:


> deercreekrattery said:
> 
> 
> > did not speak English and used a translator (not that I'm against that, but it made communication very difficult)
> ...


The US is not a solely english speaking country, you live in Louisiana you should know that. There are french and spanish towns, and I don't live in the US so i can't exactly say what other languages are spoken there... I think people aren't open minded enough when it comes to immigration.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

renay said:


> The US is not a solely english speaking country, you live in Louisiana you should know that. There are french and spanish towns, and I don't live in the US so i can't exactly say what other languages are spoken there... I think people aren't open minded enough when it comes to immigration.


Just about any language you can think of (baring some small tribes, I'm sure), but I do agree with part of that idea. If you want to start a business you should, at the least, be able to converse about your business in English, especially if your website - which is how most people would find you - is in English.

Now if the website wasn't in English and was therefor obviously geared towards a different group... fine.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

renay said:


> I think people aren't open minded enough when it comes to immigration.


ah, well there are a lot of problems with immigration so you just wait until our immigrants spill over into canada too. you'll have a blast with taxes and health care and insurance and social security (or your equivalent) and crap like that. i am totally NOT against immigration. i AM against *illegal* immigration.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

...We have immigration here, but the difference between immigrating into our country and into the states is that it can't be illegal. Everyone always focuses on the negatives of immigration there are positive sides to it to. Anyway if you want to get really technical we're all immigrants anyway so its not fair to say no to the people who are immigrating a little later than the rest of us :s thats the way i see it.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, guys, let's keep it on topic, please


----------

